

Flash vs HTML5 : Developer's point of view - rajesh_vadakara
http://scriptinaction.com/2011/11/14/flash-vs-html5-a-developers-point-of-view/

======
savax
yes you are true :) I am flash developer who is now switching to javascript,
but I am not enjoying like I enjoyed flash.

